# Who walks their chi and where?



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello - another question 

I have read mixed things about taking chi's out for walks. Some people look horrified when I mention that I want to walk Pixel. Apparently she's 'at risk' of lots of different things from birds taking her away to other dogs trying to kill her 

But I want to walk her and I have seen lots of you do so I am asking those who do and those who don't to post on here. 

If you do are there any golden rules to it that I don't know? Where do you take them? Do you have any special precautions? How do you keep them warm in the winter?

Those who don't - what's your thought process, have you had an experience put you off? or heard things like me? How does your chi cope not being walked out and about? How do you socialise them if it's not with walking?

Thanks!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it is VERY important to take your chihuahua out for walks...migration is a canine trait that is vital to their well being. If you are worried about predators, just keep your baby in a well fitting harness and on leash. If you can find a safe place for her to run full out, that is very good. A sweater will keep her warm and she will let you know if it is to cold for her. Enjoy your walking time with your dog. It is a peaceful bonding time for you both.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I totally agree I'm actually quite bothered by people who dint walk theirs!

I walk mine every day weather pending for 1-2 miles!! They use to run off lead too but there was some dog fights where I went so that stoppe
Dogs need exercise regardless of their size


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel very sorry for chi's that don't get walked. They may be small but they are DOGS and dogs need exercise and, just as importantly, the mental stimulation they get from going out and seeing the sights and sniffing lamposts to find out who's been in the neighbourhood. Imagine if your whole life was restricted to your house and garden and you never got to see anything else?

Alfie gets about a 20 minute daily walk during the week, with longer walks of about 45 mins at the weekend. I don't let him off the lead because I'm not comfortable with the larger dogs who are also off-lead in the parks, but I'm a really fast walker so he covers the walk in a fast trot to keep up and so gets to stretch his legs properly.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

At first I used to leave the leach on him in all times. I used to have images in my head and still do that he will run off and a car will not see him Or he will meet a stray cat and the cat will scratch his eyes or something. 

But my dad and mom told me to let him go. that he will not leave my site even if im walking slow or just standing there he will not leave my site and go far. They were right. When I let go of the leach the first time even tho my heart was betting so lowed. I did it. And they were right. Even when a car pass by he comes running to me cos he can see it before I do.  So slowly i let him off leach more. 
Like If we are waking were there will be cars I do have him in a leach. But if were in the beach, a campus or in a Park/garden. I let him off leach. 

As for walking him every day yes I do he seems fine no matter how long we are out. I do have my lazy days ofcourse and don't go for a walk but yeah.. lol you know how it is.  
I dont carry him in bag since he hates it. and I didn't push it since I didn't care for it too.


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

I reallllly want to but my vet said I can't till she's older and healthier, and not to walk her around my condos because it's a communal property with lot's of big dogs. So now I'm all paranoid. How do I know when she's healthy and big enough! I want to take her to the park atleast. She's never been sat down outside, seems kinda sad to me.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey loves to go out walking but I must admit I dont take her half as much as I should
I always keep her leashed when out unless were at the dog beach
And I will only let her off after checking out each and every doggie there! And I am always keeping a visual of new dogs turning up!
When I get Izzy in a few weeks she will be getting walked and taken to the beach almost immediatly


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

ya i live on the beach too, directly on it, so i want soooo badly to take her out there, but i was told to wait. i wanted her to be a semi beach dog come this summer. I take walks on the beach atleast once a day and I want her to go with! It would be lovely if eventually she can spend days out there with me sometimes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Lily goes out every day,she loves the new smells,meeting other dogs,sniffing around,i take her to the fields and she goes off lead,they are DOGS after all,they need to walk otherwise they get bored and then will get into mischief


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I totally agree I'm actually quite bothered by people who dint walk theirs!
> 
> I walk mine every day weather pending for 1-2 miles!! They use to run off lead too but there was some dog fights where I went so that stoppe
> Dogs need exercise regardless of their size


I agree with Sarah

Louie gets 2 walks a day amounting to at least an hour if not more (weather dependant) and on weekends we will easily do a 2 hour+ walk with him running off leash


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes course I walk Cici, I mean in these col winter nights not so much but when It starts to heat up I take her down the park everyday! she needs exercise just like any other dog  If I see a huge dog running towards her which I know is going to be a threat or anything like that I will pick her up, but normally dogs dont bother her and she just runs by them, sometimes stupid owners let there dog annoy her and I do get angry like once a collie chased her, but yeh I do find it necessary to walk my dog


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

ya i want to seriously but she needs more shots and my vet is worried she will get parvo till she's had them all in such a communal area. My mom lives in the country though and a hawk did try to take hers. I have a friend that happened to. It DOES happen, but I still want to walk her, we only have seaguls here, and i don't think they would take her. Besides she's not nearly as tiny as my moms.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

my last dog Tess, was nearly taken by a sea bird, 3 were circling her my hubby grabbed her just in time. I have seen dogs attack other dogs, these things happen.
you cant live in fear, just get out there and have fun!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I walk my Chi anywhere it's safe. That includes nature trails, local parks, my neighborhood, and pet stores. I only carry her if we are in a really crowded area where it's likely that she's get stepp ed on (like Bark in the park) or places where they have to be contained to be allowed in (flea market).


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

well i'm still not taking her till she has her shots, because parvo is pretty serious, and i have LOTSSS of big dogs and lots of dogs here. Its a very dog friendly community. Once she has had all her shots or is a bit healthier and bigger I wont fret so much. It's not really about the birds for me personally. my tilly has just had a really rough start, and hasn't been well lately. So I probably do worry too much honestly.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Walking your Chi is perfectly normal and fine. I take my girls for a walk all the time, sure we have our days were I'm lazy or it's just too snowy or HOT outside(Missouri Summers are NO joke the humidity is gross, I don't do gross!! On those days we just chill in the house and relax lol). We take our girls to the park ALL the time they love going for walks there! We were just at the park the other day, we'll probably go again tomorrow. We're park freaks lol Walking your CHI is perfectly fine and safe, just leash them and you're in control!


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

In my opinion, a dog needs to be walked no matter what their breed is. Letting a dog out to eliminate in the backyard is not going to cut it in my book.. they need the stimulation, exercise, socialization, and everything else they get from walks. We take baxter on at least 2 good long walks a day..or else he'd be nuts in the house. Once in the morning, my bf walks me to work and Baxter comes along, and once when I'm out of work..he gets a nice late-afternoon stroll. Nowhere special, just around the neighborhood..but I like to vary the routes so it isn't always the same scenery. Baxter could care less about the cold, and doesn't really like wearing his jackets, so normally we go without, but if I feel its too cold he has to wear a sweater or a jacket. We also take him to the park as often as we can, he loves playing with other dogs, preferably large breeds as most of the little guys we meet aren't too playful..

Oh..and we live in a busy city so walks are always on leash.. unless we are at the dog park.. no leashes are even allowed there. It causes too much tension between the dogs.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i walk all of mine everyday except in the winter it's too cold for them even with a sweater they just cry and lift their feet so we do indoor acitivies and run arouind in the yard since my yard is a nice size.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we love to go for walk but right now it's kind of cold so they only get to run around the big back yard....yes I do feel very scare when I see big birds flying around sometime....but I know they love to be outside..


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy does a full walk _AT LEAST_ twice a day. Sometimes more depending on time constraints and/or his needs. His regular route now that it is cold is about 5 or 6 city blocks. (We sometimes walk a bit further on a different route when the weather is better.) We live downtown in a small city so our walks are very public. He gets so many comments about how cute and how sweet he is. Some people want to give him a pet but Zippy isn't really all that interested in the average Joe on the street so he mostly just shrugs them off and keeps on moving. He doesn't pay much mind to other dogs either except for the really big ones if they bark at him. He's good with curbs and other obstacles and even knows to stop and wait when crossing the street when the traffic is moving. He has a a winter hooded coat for when the temp gets colder (less than 45 or 50 degrees or so). He didn't much like putting it on at first but has now gotten pretty used to it and no longer puts up a fuss. Honestly the only real dangers that we face is the salt that is indiscriminately thrown down outside of businesses when there's any snow; it hurts his paws if he steps on the rock salt. He gets so excited about his walks and enjoys them so much that I couldn't imagine not taking him out regularly.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We walk! I think they need the mental and physical workout provided by getting outdoors and getting some exercise. Mine love walks and runs. Weather permitting I take my three to a fab park here, lake, fields, wooded trails and streams in a secluded area designed for dogs to go offleash. Not everyone is comfortable with allowing their chis off leash, certainly there are risks, but mine LOVE to run free and we have never had a problem with other dogs or predators, and Im very careful. Off leash isnt for everyone, but I cant see any justification for not taking a healthy, able bodied dog for a walk, regardless of size. 
I wholeheartedly recommend you do walks with her, you will both enjoy it! I feel so connected to my guys when we are all out stomping down the trails together as a little pack


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have one that loves walks and one who digs his heels in and whines until picked up.
polar opposites.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah we go on walks.
Recently i wasnt up to it cause been a bit under the weather and plus all the snow, but am now getting back into it.
It's still pretty cold here but they have their wee coats to wear.

Daisy is not a fan, she will walk so slowly cause she cant be bothered, the other 2 trot along quite happily.
I notice Daisy picks up the pace when she sees we are near home though. lol


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

i walk roxi everyday and she loves it although i dont let her off the lead as im scared of cars ect ect, but when we are in the field i will let her off and have a run around and she loves it, i hate it when people just refuse to walk there dogs its good for them and it stimulates them aswell. i think thats if your dog is healthy and had all his/her jabs tehn they should go out and explore  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri said:


> Yeah we go on walks.
> Recently i wasnt up to it cause been a bit under the weather and plus all the snow, but am now getting back into it.
> It's still pretty cold here but they have their wee coats to wear.
> 
> ...


Hahaha my daisy use to be like that as a puppy I'd say let's go home and vooom she head up off she goes haha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We walk Brody around the neighborhood. We have to keep an eagle eye out for aggressive dogs though. Even dogs that are fine with other dogs will spy him and become prey driven. I think it's because he's small and think of him as a squirrel or a cat??? We walk ONLY on a tight fitting secure harness and I can quickly pull the leash and he's in my arms in a second. I have had to do that a couple times unforunately when dogs approached that were not friendly. 

He loves to walk to the duck pond in our neighborhood and sniff around. We don't ever let him off leash though. Just too dangerous. One bite by a large dog and he'd be gone. It's just not worth it.

He can easily walk a couple miles and be ready for more. We tire out long before he does.

Edited to add: I also should point out that he gets a ton of exercise in the back yard. He will chase a frisbee for hours and also a ball. He will run in huge circles over and over. If we let him out to potty, he just goes. But if we come out with a ball or a frisbee, he will get tons of exercise running and running and running.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine get 2 walks a day round where i live - generally i only take them to smaller parks at the weekends when my partner is around to come with me and less change of people walking lots of bigger dogs- i stopped taking them to country parks as theres always lots of big dogs off the lead with owners miles behind which is a shame as theres a lovely one right next to where i live - they also have a big garden that they spend several hours in a day


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> We walk Brody around the neighborhood. We have to keep an eagle eye out for aggressive dogs though. Even dogs that are fine with other dogs will spy him and become prey driven. I think it's because he's small and think of him as a squirrel or a cat??? We walk ONLY on a tight fitting secure harness and I can quickly pull the leash and he's in my arms in a second. I have had to do that a couple times unforunately when dogs approached that were not friendly.
> 
> He loves to walk to the duck pond in our neighborhood and sniff around. We don't ever let him off leash though. Just too dangerous. One bite by a large dog and he'd be gone. It's just not worth it.
> 
> ...




Tracy...no wonder you're don't want another puppy...LOL.....he's keeping you busy...he's playing with balls and frisbee...!!...he's like a Lab in a chihuahua body...LOL... I'm so jealous...I wish my would do that too....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Tracy...no wonder you're don't want another puppy...LOL.....he's keeping you busy...he's playing with balls and frisbee...!!...he's like a Lab in a chihuahua body...LOL... I'm so jealous...I wish my would do that too....


That's so true Moni!! I hadn't thought of that before but he IS a lab in a chi body!!! LOL!!! And yes, I wish he had an off switch sometimes. ha ha ha.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

marley loves running around outside unfortunately she is only 2lbs and its winter now so even with a sweater and jacket on its wayyy too cold for my little girl but in the spring summer and fall she is out in the park everyday off leash running around like crazy!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I take little Audrey out on her harness and leash and walk her in my mom's neighborhood. I live in a rural area where walks are not safe for her due to there being stray dogs. So we walk my mom's area twice a week. And at home we have a 1/4 acre fenced in yad so we play fetch and gets execise that way. And ofcouse she tinks shes a gaurd dog of our poperty


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

If weather is permitting, I will walk ours in our neighborhood, but we don't have sidewalks, so we have to be careful. We do have a large fenced in yard and since we have 5 Chihuahuas, our Sheltie, plus the other fosters, they will run the backyard a lot. We'll get out there, even in the snow, and throw the ball for them. They LOVE it! They get a lot of exercise daily with that, but if it's raining, then we'll play with their toys indoors. If there is too much traffic on our road, I can take them out on lead and walk them up and down our drive way, which is fairly long, a few times. We can easily fit 8 cars in our driveway (done it before with family get togethers...LOL)


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

When i take him out, jax can be off-leash, but when hubby takes him out, he stays on a leash b/c hubby is paranoid. he usually does two short walks around the block a day. he wears a sweater or coat to protect against the cold. We have TONS of dogs of all sizes in our neighborhood but its never been a problem. I do take the dogs separately, tho, because jax is so much smaller and reese doesn't like the slow pace.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I walk Lily in the warmer weather. I am hating that I can't walk her now, it's too cold. Her paws freeze up. She lifts it and cries until it warms back up. It doesn't happen every time but I don't think she would get very far without having to stop ever couple mins. We got her booties but she has the first one off before I can even get a second one on. We take her outside to potty and we use different areas so she gets a lil tiny walk and some sniffing in. We live in an apartment so there's always lots to sniff.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky loves his walks, we walk most days in winter except on really snowy, frosty days when Rocky really does not want to go out.

In better weather he gets walked 2-3 times a day.

Its sooooooo important for mental stimulation, socialisation and exercise and I love it too, I think its good bonding for us as well.

Chihuahuas are small but are still dogs and dogs need walks 

Rocky gets taken a walk in the park down by the river and along the beach and he loves it out at my dads farm!


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Our wee Peanut got her second injection today so will hopefully be out walking in a week or so. The breeders told us Chihuahuas will happily walk 5 miles a day and we fully intend to walk her daily and especially long walks at weekends.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

tulula can walk for miles, when we were on holiday we done loads of walking and she loved it, she is very good off lead.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey has a hard time with walks because of her bad knees, although I will take her on like 1/4 of a mile, that's about all she can handle without limping. Ziva (4# min pin) on the other hand can go for miles as long as it's not in a parking lot where there are cars she HATES coming back from the dumpster as there are cars parked on the left side of her, she digs her heels in and throws a fit.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I should have mentioned that one of our favorite walking spots is the cemetery near my neighborhood. Its beautiful with rolling hills, big trees and tons of different paths. I like to mix up where we go so they arent walking the same tired old route all the time. If youre comfortable with walking there a cemetery might be a good place to start, we only pass an occasional other walker or jogger, and Ive seen people walking dogs there but never while we have been there.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Both of mine love to go for walks! We have a cemetery adjacent to our back yard with lots of paths through it, and most of the time I walk them there, but occasionally I will just take them through the neighborhood on the sidewalks. 

It burns off some of that crazy energy that they have, and they seem better behaved inside when I make the time to walk them outside. 

Of course, if it's bitter cold, we don't go. Gracie can't tolerate it, no matter how many clothes/coats I put on her.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kimr said:


> Of course, if it's bitter cold, we don't go. Gracie can't tolerate it, no matter how many clothes/coats I put on her.


That's the issue I am having right now, Pixel is a pup and I have tried twice to take her out. I have put a fleece on her, then a vest harness and she still can't manage. She goes still, tail down and shaking. Other time she had a jumper then a fleece and then the vest harness and she was just as bad. We've just had the coldest december here on record. 

I'm so anxious to get her out and about though - she needs to burn up her energy and as much as we throw the ball she gets bored after a while. I know how good walking is for dogs state of mind and emotional wellbeing but I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. We also have a collie so it's not like we aren't walking a dog anyway

I have a parka coat, no good, a fleece and nylon covered one, no good, various jumpers, 3 different vest harnesses one is furry and fleece lined. I even bought one of the more expensive very good coats recommended on another thread, I got the smallest size and yes it's going to be great when she's a bit bigger but right now it just wont fit!

Oh when will spring come!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender loves to go for walks and I take her and Cosmo whenever the weather permits. I'm a total wuss when it comes to bad weather, so they don't get to go if it's cold or nasty, like it's been lately, with snow and ice! But we go for long walks around the mobile home court where we live any time we can. There's a big open grassy area at the back of the court and we go there and see and smell everything. Cosmo wants to mark every blade of grass. I never let them off leash, just not safe, but we cover a lot of ground anyway! I always carry pepper spray, but have never needed it. There are other dogs around, but they are not supposed to be loose. I am careful and watchful. We have a grand time exploring, then we sit in the big swing in the yard and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

it is extremly important to walk your dog everyday, it is not only good exercise but they have new experiences, scents etc. just becareful around bigger dogs and when it is cold, make sure that your chi is wearing a coat


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well very exciting news - today here it was sunny and not too cold so I bundled her up in what we had and out we all went! She was excellent on the lead and I was VERY proud with how far she managed. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

:hello1: Yay! It's lovely how excited they get about their walks, Alfie is always so beside himself with excitement that it's hard to get him to stay still so you can get him into his harness lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I must be really cruel I don't put jumpers or hoodies on for walks unless it's bitter in the wind even in the snow we didn't wear them just kept them both moving they both did fine they only shiver when we stop


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I must be really cruel I don't put jumpers or hoodies on for walks unless it's bitter in the wind even in the snow we didn't wear them just kept them both moving they both did fine they only shiver when we stop


In that case I'm cruel too lol. I *really* don't go in for dressing dogs up in clothes. I get that proper dog-coats might be necessary in very cold weather for breeds with thin fur, but otherwise no thanks, it's just not for me.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes we walk ours in our local area (well hubby and kids do it for me cause i am afraid of other peoples dogs) they have too be walked in groups of two though so its 4 on one walk and 4 on another! 
Then on the wkend we go too the local park were they are let of leash too run


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Even though I have coats and hoodies I agree about the clothing. I wasn't going to get anything for her until my vet told me I needed to as she was getting so cold. So I started buying without knowing what to buy. I have finally found a good coat but it's just too big. Going to measure her up for an equafleece one later on. It's got to be sturdy and and it's got to be warm!

We went out again today - she was great. I even ran with her a bit to warm her up as she was shivering and it was so much fun. It's nice to take her when we walk our collie and not leave her home. Still can't wait for spring though!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

RosieC said:


> In that case I'm cruel too lol. I *really* don't go in for dressing dogs up in clothes. I get that proper dog-coats might be necessary in very cold weather for breeds with thin fur, but otherwise no thanks, it's just not for me.


It's not for _me_, either. It's for warmth, for the dogs. It has nothing to do with 'dressing them up' - at least not in my home. 

Pedro has more hair than Gracie, but he's still cold natured. Both shiver when outside in the cold air, no matter how warm their coats are. Gracie spends half her time outside trying to figure out how she can do her business without having her little feet on the ground - she's that sensitive to cold. 

If the sun is shining and the temp is above freezing, I don't worry about it, but when they go to the trunk I keep their sweaters and coats in and whine, I know they are cold, and on they go. I have seen Gracie try to slip her little head through the neck hole on her sweaters before when I take too long putting them on her.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

I walk Taco in Queen's point almost everyday. ^^


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

When my wife said that Zippy needed a coat I was like "What the heck are you talking about? He's a DOG!". That was in the early autumn though. Once the temperature dropped and he started shaking & shivering and not even wanting to go out the door, however, I saw what she meant. So now he puts on his coat when we're ready for a full walk and takes it off when we come back in the door. He didn't like putting it on at first but now he's gotten used to it and he certainly is more willing to go on a longer walk with it on than without it. Inside the house he's "au natural".


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess I'm may be slammed for this, but I don't walk my dogs. I wish I could. I fell down some stairs and destroyed my ankle. I can barely make it through shopping. Doc says I am walking bone on bone and he saw arthritic changes already when I was only 4 months out of the cast. I do have a HUGE backyard that they run around several times a day and every time I go to someplace that allows animals, I take one with me. Earlier, I did try to take them out anyway, just around the front yard and had four scary encounters with big aggessive dogs running loose. The favorite dog in my neighborhood is unsocialize pit bulls, though two Corgis were actually the most aggressive. We don't have any dogs parks in my city either. It's frustrating because before the accident, I used to take Bouncer for walks for miles and miles.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

That must be really upsetting. At least Chi's arent big, energetic dogs who go nuts without 2hrs of jogging a day!!
I take mine on at least one on lead walk a day. Often its 2, esp as Im trying to lose weight!!I do love taking them for a run off lead in the local park but will admit Ive lost abit of confidence after we were attacked by a Staffie. I also put clothes on mine. Just Heidi though, she hates the cold but the other 2 dont care at all. In fact I'll miss her padded coat as its the only way she can get her puppia harness to fit. Come summer and I will be back to hunting for one that doesnt fall off!
My lot arent massively bothered though. Recently I couldnt get them out for about a week coz of snow and ice and they were so mellow and chilled out they just didnt seem to care.


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel bad for chi's that aren't treated like dogs. Just because they're small doesn't mean that they aren't energetic and enjoy going for walks. I agree that birds could take them, which is why I won't be letting my future chi out in the yard without a leash on or anywhere else unless we're under a roof (might get a large kennel to play in). It's a shame but predatory birds (hawks esp) are everywhere here.


----------

